# Injected into my shoulder for first time SORE AS HELL!!??



## Azwildcats81 (Aug 18, 2005)

On Monday i injected 1cc of Test E into my left lateral shoulder with a 25 gauge 1" needle, and the past 2days it has been very sore. I could barley raise my arm to the side, it was very tender and a little swole. Is all this normal? I have to do my next shot 2nite but im not sure if i want to do my right shoulder because that shit impairs my arm mobility! ALSO i got 2 needles free from my GEN P order they where RVymed, does anyone know what size they where and if i could just order the needle and not syringe? If so please pop a link. Because when i tried pulling the test e with my 25gauge 1" and my 23 gauge 1 1/2" i just kept getting air no juice was coming in?? Finally my girl had enough patience to get some juice in there for me. Anyone know why? Thanks!!!


----------



## max lift (Aug 18, 2005)

www.getpinz.com


----------



## healthfreak (Aug 18, 2005)

Usaully most people will use a 20 gage needle to draw the gear, then they switch to a smaller pin 23 or 25 for injecting. Did you swith up at all or use the same needle. Because when you inject with a dull needle you might experience alitle extra soreness the following days.


----------



## cawb (Aug 18, 2005)

yo bro i draw and inject with a 23g 1.5 and i get a little sore from it but alot of that depends on how deep i go and how steady i hold my needle. when you get readt to draw your oil pull your syring plunger back about 1 cc or a little more before placing it injto your vial then insert your pin into you vial and push that 1 cc of air into your vial this will help create presure then pull back on you r plunger real slow and even if at first you start to see a little air and no oil just stop for a second and hold where you are at and you will see the syring start to fill slowly because of the pressure. if you are injecting 1 cc then draw out 1.5 cc then push the other .5 back in this SHOULD take away all your bubbles. any other questions fell free to ask


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 18, 2005)

When ever I injected in virgin area's, I was always sore for a couple days.  Also if your not very steady with the pin, you can cut into your muscle which will definitly cause some pain for a couple days+.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 19, 2005)

healthfreak said:
			
		

> Usaully most people will use a 20 gage needle to draw the gear, then they switch to a smaller pin 23 or 25 for injecting. Did you swith up at all or use the same needle. Because when you inject with a dull needle you might experience alitle extra soreness the following days.


Good point. Oil is a little hard to draw with a 25g.

Shoulders are my favorite area to inject because of the lack of pain for me.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 19, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Good point. Oil is a little hard to draw with a 25g.
> 
> Shoulders are my favorite area to inject because of the lack of pain for me.



I love injecting in my shoulders!  I would like to try my bi's, tri,s and chest with my new cycle but a little nervous.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Aug 19, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I love injecting in my shoulders!  I would like to try my bi's, tri,s and chest with my new cycle but a little nervous.



use a slin pin to start with. try using a 27g, will take a while, but it should warm u up to using a 25g


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 19, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> use a slin pin to start with. try using a 27g, will take a while, but it should warm u up to using a 25g



Thanks for the advice bro.


----------



## latino~heat (Aug 19, 2005)

all good points..now here's a bonus for u who knot up a lil or to prevent..basically knots are build up of AAs before depleting completely into the bloodstream etc....to expidite the process, rub some ICY/HOT in the area and that will allow more bloodflow to the site and of course faster depletion of the juice...reallyworks!!!!!


----------



## X-Spectrum (Aug 19, 2005)

To speed up the drawing, heat the gear up and make sure you buy from a supplier that uses high amounts of BB (preferably at least 15%). 

I can withdraw a CC of 20% BB gear within a few seconds if it's hot.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 19, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> all good points..now here's a bonus for u who knot up a lil or to prevent..basically knots are build up of AAs before depleting completely into the bloodstream etc....to expidite the process, rub some ICY/HOT in the area and that will allow more bloodflow to the site and of course faster depletion of the juice...reallyworks!!!!!





			
				X-Spectrum said:
			
		

> To speed up the drawing, heat the gear up and make sure you buy from a supplier that uses high amounts of BB (preferably at least 15%).
> 
> I can withdraw a CC of 20% BB gear within a few seconds if it's hot.



Good advice guys. I've never heard either of these before. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 19, 2005)

i am sore just like that from doin my delt. all i know is my ass is been 3 days now or 72 hours and themuscle is swollen but not red at all adi feel fine. any ideas? or am i being a worry wart. i put a heating pad on it too. i dont understand either cuz that ijection i didnt get sore at all. i do sit in classfor 8 hours a day.


----------



## big o (Aug 19, 2005)

Spectrum...you bring new meaning to a hot shot in the ass....


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 19, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> Spectrum...you bring new meaning to a hot shot in the ass....


what, were you only used to the other meaning  
icy hot works very similar to putting a heating pad on the injection area but it does it chemically instead of just applying heat.  i havent used it before but have heard of it somewhere but thanks for mentioning it L~H cause i never would have remembered it.


----------



## Freejay (Aug 19, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> When ever I injected in virgin area's, I was always sore for a couple days.  Also if your not very steady with the pin, you can cut into your muscle which will definitly cause some pain for a couple days+.



I popped my shoulder yesterday with 2 cc's and then did shoulders at the gym!  Slight soreness in the one I popped, but not too bad.  I still prefer the quad.


----------



## a-bomb83 (Aug 19, 2005)

Freejay said:
			
		

> I still prefer the quad.



 :rockon:


----------



## cawb (Aug 19, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I love injecting in my shoulders!  I would like to try my bi's, tri,s and chest with my new cycle but a little nervous.


yo steel i have did bi's already and well for me i bring my fist up to my shoulder and relax my arm both bi shots went great a little soreness the next day but nothing new


----------



## cawb (Aug 19, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> all good points..now here's a bonus for u who knot up a lil or to prevent..basically knots are build up of AAs before depleting completely into the bloodstream etc....to expidite the process, rub some ICY/HOT in the area and that will allow more bloodflow to the site and of course faster depletion of the juice...reallyworks!!!!!


thanks MR.heat i will be stopping by walgreens on the way home i'll try anything to help ease the pain a little


----------



## Azwildcats81 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone who replied, BUT  one question that did not get answered, im suppose to inject into my lateral shoulder right?? Its stil tender today, and looks weird, my left shoulder (where i shot into) is a lil swollen still how long till it goes away? Also my girl was really shacky when she did it so that may explain why it hurt so much! Some good advice in here!! Thanks for the link to!! Does any one have a link for RVymed though?


----------



## big o (Aug 19, 2005)

When I was powerlifting there used to be a thing called...Red Hot by Kramer...anyone remember that one..it was a kerosene based analgesic...it did exactly what it sounds like too


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 20, 2005)

Azwildcats81 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone who replied, BUT  one question that did not get answered, im suppose to inject into my lateral shoulder right?? Its stil tender today, and looks weird, my left shoulder (where i shot into) is a lil swollen still how long till it goes away? Also my girl was really shacky when she did it so that may explain why it hurt so much! Some good advice in here!! Thanks for the link to!! Does any one have a link for RVymed though?


here is the link:  http://ryvmed.com/    you should also go to www.spotinjections.com because this site is very good for having pictures of just where you should inject in each of the different muscles.


----------



## black77 (Aug 21, 2005)

bro I know how you feel when i do 2cc of omadren in my butt,i cant bend down to put on my shoes .It will go away in 3or 4 days . when i do 1cc i have no problems .have you ever tried pinning in your glutes


----------



## Little Man (Aug 21, 2005)

r u tellin me? cuz it wasin theglute. its been 4 days and its finally not swollen and going away. ithink it wasa badinject


----------



## dugie82 (Aug 22, 2005)

i usually drew with a 23, shot with a 25. Did delt delt quad quad, repeat. 

drawing with anything greater than a 20 just takes awhile. Usually took about 20-30 seconds just to draw up. Remember to pull the cylinder back to the amount and inject the air into the vial to get a vacuum going. 

as for the soreness, rub it down or take a hot shower immediately after, it helps, ALOT.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 23, 2005)

i did my thirh for the first time. with 25g .it was a bit more painful. i think i still prefer the glutes tthough


----------

